# R34 GTR reg plate!!!!!!!!



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi 
Im usually on the R35 part of this website, but i saw a Reg some R34 owners might be intrested in, i dont know if anything has been posted already but here goes.
"R34 GTR" is up for auction with the DVLA on friday 7th Aug. with reserve of £400! 
The rest is up to u, oh before anyone says no i don't own reg or know the person!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Welcome to the rest of the forum!

That is a very low reserve.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

R35 GTR went for 6K!

Tom Tom you should have kept that quiet


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> R35 GTR went for 6K!
> 
> Tom Tom you should have kept that quiet


lol yeh maybe i should of Robbie too late now lol 
R35 GTR went for too much i think anyway, but plates are worth what ever someone wants to pay.
V6 GTR is on a car up for sale at the mo'.
DVLA always put low reserve on anyway, same as houses to get people intrested!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

is it a sealed bid auction?

as there bloody annoying.


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

NO!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

wish id bought mine in a normal auction, but it was sealed bid.

oh well i only paid what i wanted but then it was the max i wanted.

i reckon R34 GTR will go for 4k+


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

damn

was hoping noone was going to put this up

i was thinking of bidding for this :bawling:


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

agent-x said:


> damn
> 
> was hoping noone was going to put this up
> 
> i was thinking of bidding for this :bawling:


So do i now mate should of bought it and sold it on here but hay ho, maybe ill crawl back to the r35 section and leave u lot to it!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

lol

you come on ths section and youve already caused an upset

stick with the 35 section like you said :thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

loads of people after this one mate ; )


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

lol :nervous:

damn


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I bet it will make 4K


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

well it will now, now that everyones getting to know about it lol

good look to all bidders

i think im out of this one


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

tbh mate, there would have been atleast 10 serious bidders on it before this thread, and i bet anyone wanting the plate will bid there max with few seconds to go, and there max will be 4k+ its the best plate for a R34 GTR so tbh in some peoples eyes its priceless.


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*just out of interest what do you think my plate could be worth*

R13 GTR
looks like RB GTR with the right spacing
The plate came with the car but i may sell it separately when i come to sell the car.

regards Tony


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Well i have V6PEC what would that be worth? or should i just stick it in the Auctions too?

Tony


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

ill start the bidding off £150 for v6pec


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Ok kool, il let the biddings carry on and see if it passe the reserve.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

lol

whats the reserve?

and whats your buy it now price


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

there is no buy-it now price i want to let the Auction run its course, reserve will stay a secret...lol.

Tony


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

i have GTR 32R and i hope i never have to sell it


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

M19 GTR said:


> there is no buy-it now price i want to let the Auction run its course, reserve will stay a secret...lol.
> 
> Tony


lol :chuckle: :thumbsup:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

bdw have i met the reserve yet


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

nope...lol.
i may advise when the reserve has been met...lol.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks

that will be very nice of you


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*hi*

I got the impression that personalised plate prices fell quite drastically with this so called "credit crunch" but im sure they will come back up as the economy, etc recovers

any thoughts ?


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

private plates are a once in a life time opportunity

if a decent plate comes up for sale then people will buy it regardless of the credit crunch

i think its more based on the business factor of opportunity cost aswell


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

There might be just less of them I suppose! Like every other sector prices will be down a bit...but yes I expect this one will go for quite a bit.
Especially since people keep posting about it, LOL.:runaway:


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

I own an R35 and an R34 and rarely post on the R35 section.



As i'm afraid the car might find out i'm taking it! With all it's electrogismoisery.( if there is sush a word).. But i'm selling it soon anyway for that reason..


----------

